# 1/250 scale Yamato question



## tardis1916 (Mar 24, 2004)

I unearthed a 1/250 scale Yamato model (no idea what brand) from the 1970's in my dad's basement the other day. It's missing all the mini anti-aircraft guns, only has one turret, no barrels, but most of the mid-size turrets. I'm thinking that IF I can get my hands on the detail set and barrels, I think that I can put it back together. Thoughts? Also does anyone have any info on this kit?


----------



## ryoga (Oct 6, 2009)

It sounds like you found the old 1/250 scale Doyusha model kit

http://www.freetimehobbies.com/doy001.aspx

I only know of PE sets for her. Haven't really seen or heard of metal barrels and others aftermarket parts. Anyone else can help?


OK, I stand corrected. Searched and found this

http://www.hlj.com/product/PITGB-23


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

There are at least two 1/250 Yamato kits. Doyusha has a very crude one. It is a reissue of an old, motorized, 1960s kit. The Doyusha kit is really simplistic, with the railings molded around the decks and superstructures looking like little stone walls. The main decks screw down to the hull with big wood screws.

Arii has a 1/250 Yamato as well. Again, I think it is a reissue of an older kit. Perhaps Otaki. It is not so bad, though.

I am unaware of any 1/250 Yamato detail sets aside from etched railings. The cost of a set of metal guns for the kits is fairly high and I would not waste the $$ on the Doyusha kit, for sure. You could acutally buy another kit...

The old Nichimo 1/200 kit is still very impressive and Tamiya's all new 1/350 kit is amazing.


----------



## tardis1916 (Mar 24, 2004)

I have the Tamyia 1/350 already. Just thought that I might be able to salvage my Dad's model. He said that he couldn't find any glue that would last more than a few months before the parts would fall off, so he threw it in the box. I played with it when I was a kid so I think that's where some of the parts went to.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Those big old motorized kits are often molded in ABS plastic so you need something suitable for it. Tamiya now makes a dedicated ABS model cement, although others will work.


----------



## star-art (Jul 5, 2000)

I read the Arii kit is a reissue of the Otaki kit. Is there any chance the Doyusha version is a reissue of the Paramount Hobbies kit? I also read the Doyusha model was reissued by UPC.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Well UPC couldn't reissue the Doyusha kit since UPC folded up 3 decades ago and Doyusha is current. Possibly Doyusha reissued the UPC kit (which would have been a rebox of an older kit to start with).

I thought the Otaki kit was 1/350 like their Missouri (and the ex Pyro/Life Like Yamato). The Arii 1/250 kit is not too bad though, whatever its origins. It's much better than the Doyusha kit.

Whatever the kit Doyusha kit's origins, its a piece of crap. It's really, really, crude. It makes Lindberg look like Tamiya. If the kit were not expensive it might be passable for a basic RC model.


----------



## ryoga (Oct 6, 2009)

djnick66 said:


> It makes Lindberg look like Tamiya.


HAHAHA ... unique way of putting it


----------



## tardis1916 (Mar 24, 2004)

So taking a second look at it, it was made by UPC. Since it is 1/250 I think I won't try to fix it since there are no parts available. I instead will embark on my 1/200 Bismarck I got for Christmas.


----------

